# ka24e turbo manifold needed



## 240 (Jan 29, 2005)

does anybody know where i can get a turbo manifold for a ka24e?


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

jgstools.com/turbo/index2.html you'll want to click on application specific manifolds and there is one for $305. That is what i'm running, you can see my setup plans a couple of threads down from here.=)


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

thedaddies said:


> jgstools.com/turbo/index2.html you'll want to click on application specific manifolds and there is one for $305. That is what i'm running, you can see my setup plans a couple of threads down from here.=)


 thats not the only option either you can check out realnissan.com or gladmanperformance.com for more turbo options


Don


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Well I've owned a gladmanperformance.com one, and sold it for this(JGS). Which is why that's what I recommended. 

If you want to get picky these are the current offerings for SOHC manifolds.

importautoperformance.com-most expensive, equal length type/external wastegate
jgstools.com/turbo/index2.html-log style, durable and welded very well, external wastegate
gladmanperformance.com-terrible welds, but will hold together fine, external wastegate or internal...can order either way
realnissan.com-made from cast iron, reasonably strong, external wastegate


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

sunny clear your pm's I have a question for ya.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> thats not the only option either you can check out realnissan.com or gladmanperformance.com for more turbo options
> 
> 
> Don


Gladman Performance is no longer in business. RealNissan and one other one will hook you up. It's all top mount T3 stuff, and mostly cast though....


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Gladman Performance is no longer in business. RealNissan and one other one will hook you up. It's all top mount T3 stuff, and mostly cast though....


 yeah i realized that jordan will only make manifolds if you request them to him personally.

Don


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

thedaddies said:


> sunny clear your pm's I have a question for ya.


 send it man

Don


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

For the millionth and a half-time, port-matched z18et manifold works fairly well for a basic setup


----------

